
Git Cheat Sheet - rman4040
http://www.alexkras.com/getting-started-with-git/
======
basemi
Another useful resource (not for git, sry):
[http://www.catonmat.net/category/cheat-
sheets](http://www.catonmat.net/category/cheat-sheets)

